# Freestyle Libre- Waterproofing?



## DiaBethic (Jul 6, 2016)

I just started using the freestyle libre meter and sensors- but I go on holiday soon and realise they can only be in the water for 30 minutes at a time. Has anyone found a way of covering/waterproofing the sensor when in the water so you can swim for longer?


----------



## Annette (Jul 6, 2016)

Actually the 30minutes guide is just that - a guide, and I know of people who have had them wet for much longer. You could also try Tegaderm  which I think does quite a good job of waterproofing it. I think @Sally71 s daughter uses this and swims so is better placed to advise!


----------



## DiaBethic (Jul 6, 2016)

Annette said:


> Actually the 30minutes guide is just that - a guide, and I know of people who have had them wet for much longer. You could also try Tegaderm  which I think does quite a good job of waterproofing it. I think @Sally71 s daughter uses this and swims so is better placed to advise!


Ah I never thought of that! Thank you!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 6, 2016)

You might want to have a look at  THIS 

I have never personally tried one yet but suspect that it is the way I might go for my next holiday


----------



## DiaBethic (Jul 6, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> You might want to have a look at  THIS
> 
> I have never personally tried one yet but suspect that it is the way I might go for my next holiday


Also a good shout- Might give that a go especially in the sea- Thank you!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 6, 2016)

Just been looking around the Website from where I posted the link. They have loads of dry suit top halves so it might be worth having a good look at the rest of the stuff on there


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi @DiaBethic - yes we just cover the sensor with Tegaderm (chemist charges me the princely sum of 79p each but I think some people even get it on prescription) and not only does that help to secure the sensor firmly but I think it does help to keep the sensor waterproof.  When my daughter had her very first sensor on she went swimming for half an hour, we hadn't cottoned on to Tegaderm at that point so the sensor had to take its chances.  It stayed on and still worked ok afterwards but there was a gap in the graph.  Since then we have always used Tegaderm and have managed a whole hour in a pool a couple of times with no gaps in the graph.


----------



## DiaBethic (Jul 6, 2016)

Sally71 said:


> Hi @DiaBethic - yes we just cover the sensor with Tegaderm (chemist charges me the princely sum of 79p each but I think some people even get it on prescription) and not only does that help to secure the sensor firmly but I think it does help to keep the sensor waterproof.  When my daughter had her very first sensor on she went swimming for half an hour, we hadn't cottoned on to Tegaderm at that point so the sensor had to take its chances.  It stayed on and still worked ok afterwards but there was a gap in the graph.  Since then we have always used Tegaderm and have managed a whole hour in a pool a couple of times with no gaps in the graph.


Ah brilliant! Thank you so much, will get some now!


----------

